# interior design courses



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am just curious if anyone knows any reputable interior design certificate programs or any institution in the U.A.E that teaches interior design but not necessarily give you any kind of diploma or certificate. I have found several searching the web but looking for a more personal feedback from someone perhaps more familiar than I am.

thx!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you checked Lotus Int'l Institute?


----------

